# Naltrexone hcl 50 mg



## MichiganMade (Sep 26, 2018)

Hello all,

I am a recovering opiate addict who had dp/dr due to using prescription pills.

I am in the process of acquiring 50 mg naltrexone pills now while in recovery.

I think the theories around dysregulation of the opiate receptors is to blame.

I will be following this thread with all of my updates.

Ps...not Naloxone it's Neltrexone and please don't use suboxone for anything - it only made mine worse.

Thanks!

Mm


----------



## XXX (Dec 28, 2016)

What orescriotion pill trigered your symptomes ?


----------



## MichiganMade (Sep 26, 2018)

Opiates..... oxycodone in particular. I'm in recovery but I first noticed dp with a large dose I took.

I am positive that dysynergized opiate receptors are to blame mixed with a cross chemical imbalance that can be cured with medication over the long run

Naltrexone naltrexone naltrexone

They make it in pill form and you can take it everyday. Waiting on my script now.


----------



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)

I would say go for it. It didn't do much for me though (I've tried both naloxone and naltrexone).


----------



## MichiganMade (Sep 26, 2018)

It’s crazy because mine was started with opiates.... so weird how it impacts us all differently


----------



## MichiganMade (Sep 26, 2018)

I will 10000% say that neltrexone helps with DPDR. I urge everyone to try and get the 50 mg neltrexone hcl pills. You can either your an opiate addict in recovery or an alcoholic, they will give for both.

Mm


----------



## anitas (Aug 28, 2018)

MichiganMade said:


> I will 10000% say that neltrexone helps with DPDR. I urge everyone to try and get the 50 mg neltrexone hcl pills. You can either your an opiate addict in recovery or an alcoholic, they will give for both.
> 
> Mm


urging people and suggest a certain medication without a back ground of their own health it's a major bomb !!!


----------



## MichiganMade (Sep 26, 2018)

By saying urge - I can implore anyone to look at anything. I'm not holding a gun to anyone's head.

Everything's in the verbiage my baby


----------



## MichiganMade (Sep 26, 2018)

anitas said:


> urging people and suggest a certain medication without a back ground of their own health it's a major bomb !!!


----------



## MichiganMade (Sep 26, 2018)

Also - you do realize we’re on a site called “dp SELF help” right?


----------



## anitas (Aug 28, 2018)

MichiganMade said:


> Also - you do realize we're on a site called "dp SELF help" right?


why so defensive ?I just gave my opinion how I think it's dangerous to "urge"ppl to take meds without a health background ,we have so many desperate Yong kids on this forum and they are desperate to get back to normal and by "imploring "them to take certain meds it can make things much worse because alot of ppl recommend alot of different things,yes it is "dp" self help "baby" not "attitude " self help. Just my opinion ,you don't have to get so upset. G ...


----------



## MichiganMade (Sep 26, 2018)

I'm not being defensive - but your comment of not knowing someone's medical history and to not recommend something that can help does a disservice to this community.

If someone comes in the treatment section and recommends a pill, person, place or thing that can help - I'm looking into it.

People come on this forum to recommend and help. Of course I don't know your medical history - and I don't need to. We all have similar symptoms - just feedback for you to understand how a self help forum works.

No worries though. I wish you peace and happiness.

Mm


----------



## MichiganMade (Sep 26, 2018)

anitas said:


> why so defensive ?I just gave my opinion how I think it's dangerous to "urge"ppl to take meds without a health background ,we have so many desperate Yong kids on this forum and they are desperate to get back to normal and by "imploring "them to take certain meds it can make things much worse because alot of ppl recommend alot of different things,yes it is "dp" self help "baby" not "attitude " self help. Just my opinion ,you don't have to get so upset. G ...


I also respect and agree with some of your comments as well. So I do appreciate your contribution.


----------



## anitas (Aug 28, 2018)

MichiganMade said:


> I'm not being defensive - but your comment of not knowing someone's medical history and to not recommend something that can help does a disservice to this community.
> 
> If someone comes in the treatment section and recommends a pill, person, place or thing that can help - I'm looking into it.
> 
> ...


wish you peace ,happiness ,health ,love and so much more ,from the bottom of my heart. Take care.


----------



## MichiganMade (Sep 26, 2018)

Also - if anybody is considering the high dose Neltrexone route - it's a non-narcotic (opiate antagonist) and usually gets mixed up with suboxone (which is a partial opiate agonist with minute amount of naloxone mixed in which only activates when shot up or snorted)

Due to the opiate crisis in the states, seeing an addictionalogist (google your area) and telling them you either have an opiate problem or an alcoholic should yield some easy ($15 a month for 60 of them @ 50 mg a piece)

Anybody who doesn't have severe issues with opiates should stay away from suboxone... highly addictive and withdrawals worse then heroin... the naloxone in the sublingual/dissolve does NOT activate unless abused via shooting or snorting

Neltrexone oral is your friend for this route

Mm


----------

